# Podiatrist recommendation in L.A.?



## edrudolph (Jan 22, 2010)

Can anyone out there recommend a good podiatrist in the L.A. are that is familiar with cycling issues?

Been experiencing some foot pain recently and think that my riding may be part of the problem.

Thanks


----------

